# Trail Cam Issue



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not too knowledgeable about trail cameras. I bought a cheaper Wildgame Innovations camera to take pics at a edge of woods bird feeding station that has occasional visits from woods critters. Got a few decent daytime pics. but none during no or low light conditions. Getting just dark frames with a nighttime time/date stamp. I have it programmed for 24 hours. Anyone got any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

When its taking "pictures" at night is it completely black

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes can't see anything on it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Have you stood in front of it in low light conditions? You should be able to see the LEDs lighting up when it triggers, assuming it&#8217;s an LED camera. If not, you&#8217;ll see the flash. I&#8217;ve got black pictures plenty of times, especially when there&#8217;s an animal right in front of it, but if that&#8217;s all you&#8217;re getting something&#8217;s probably wrong.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

I have a WG camera & it became inconsistent in taking pics. Mine has 3 little batteries on the back behind a cover that is screwed in, have you replaced those? 

Have you covered up any of the LED's in the front? I did this once to conceal it better & it stopped taking night pics, no idea why covering up that LED caused it - I thought it was just a visual indicator that it was working (it was the one that turns red when it sees something).


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

tOSUSteve said:


> Have you covered up any of the LED's in the front? I did this once to conceal it better & it stopped taking night pics, no idea why covering up that LED caused it - I thought it was just a visual indicator that it was working (it was the one that turns red when it sees something).


Those LEDs are lighting up the viewing area, its like covering up the flash on a flash camera. 
There is a small red light that's just an indicator, covering that aloneshouldn't hurt. I couldn't tell if you meant you covered only that or all of the LEDs.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

tOSUSteve said:


> I have a WG camera & it became inconsistent in taking pics. Mine has 3 little batteries on the back behind a cover that is screwed in, have you replaced those?
> Have you covered up any of the LED's in the front? I did this once to conceal it better & it stopped taking night pics, no idea why covering up that LED caused it - I thought it was just a visual indicator that it was working (it was the one that turns red when it sees something).


It has the flash.(I've never tried to get it to flash as I assumed it would do it automatically with some sensed movement). As far as the red light(LED??), I haven't covered them. I also thought it was just a signal that when the red lite is off, the camera was off-or when it blinks, camera is active!
As far as the AG13 batteries under the cover, I just put them in new a couple weeks ago when I first opened the box the camera came in. The manual says these are to "allow the camera to retain the time and date settings". This feature seems to work ok. Got one night photo dated 3:30am last night that is all black-no images. Several others of crows and birds-plus one feral cat shot, all taken during daytime.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> Those LEDs are lighting up the viewing area, its like covering up the flash on a flash camera.
> There is a small red light that's just an indicator, covering that aloneshouldn't hurt. I couldn't tell if you meant you covered only that or all of the LEDs.


I only covered the small red one, maybe it was just coincidence but it stopped taking night pics until I removed the tape *shrug*

It has been too inconsistent lately so I will be buying a new cam this summer.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

If it is a new cam, I would send it back


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

tOSUSteve said:


> If it is a new cam, I would send it back


I sent an email to Wildgame Innov. to see if there is something I can do(or am not doing) to get the camera to work properly. Their manual is basically set up and does not say anything about issues and corrections. Hopefully, they will get back with me or even(hope, hope!) tell me to send it back for replacement or repair! Thought I'd try the 'nice' approach first. Starting to get more nice pics(daytime shots) lately with the snow cover.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Well guess what? The camera started working all by itself! Got my first pic of a deer obviously during a very low light situation with the flash and when I walked out from my stand tonight, it flashed and took my picture at about 20 ft. I was hoping to try it out and it worked great. All this with no reprogramming on my part. Not sure what is going on but glad it's working!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I had a wildgame innovations cam too, worked great until some worthless 
POS stole it.


----------

